# Bathroom Odor



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Good evening everyone, I need some help figuring out bathroom odor. Before a trip; black tank empty, everythings fine. go on a trip, start using the toilet and a mild to medium odor is present. It can even be noticed (at about the 3rd day) in the lower bunk in the '05 21rs. Its more of a "urine" type smell (sorry). The toilet bowl holds water indefinately; just myself (with great aim), the wife and two girls. Has anyone had this problem? any ideas on troubleshooting? Has anyone pulled the toilet to replace the seal? Is there a seal? Any advice would be appreciated.
thanks,
Matthew.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you the original owner?

The last time you emptied the black tank...were you able to give it a really good flush (flush king or quickie flush??)

Also, on the last dump, did you put some water back into the tank? I like to add 2-3 gallons to get a nice coverage on the bottom?

Any pets?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Jim said 
I also like to add a little chemical to the water

You can also check the vent I had bees build a nest in there that restricted the vent flow a bit

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I remember a post about a month ago about the vent to the black tank actually becoming disconnected inside the wall allowing odor to come into the camper. I use Krone (I believe that's the name) treatment in my tank. It's a bacteria/enzyme product about like RV-Trine and seems to work great to keep the odors down. I would also check to make sure that the bowl itself is well sealed to the floor and not loose. And above all, need to clean out the tank. If you don't have something built in I have had good luck with a flex stick that you shove down the bowl and flush out the tank from above. I also have a clear elbow on the discharge so I can see when everything is out. Good luck. I know that a stinky tank can really ruin a camping trip. I have been in some used campers than stunk so bad that I couldn't stand being in there for more than a few moments.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The bathroom vent and the tank vent are very close. If the wind is from the right direction it can recirc into the trailer but you say the odor is in the bunk room.

Is it the bunk over the water heater? If it is then it sound like you may have a tank vent leak. solving that is not going to be easy. It could be at the tank or in the vent pipe to the roof.

There is on product that could help. It is a replacement vent cap that is like a wind vane and it creates a vacuum at the tank vent and pull the gases up out of the tank every time you flush. If you have a leaking vent then it is pulling air in all the time.








Cyclone vent cap


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for the input. Lets see, I am the original owner of the trailer (2005). I do not have a quicky flush installed on the black tank, but here is the routine I use. When I finish a trip, I keep the trailer at the house for a week while I unload and clean it. this lets the black tank break down further. Just before puting it back in storage, I add about 10-15 gal. of fresh water and drive it to a dump station. I empty the black; refill completetly with fresh, and empty again. (sometimes repeat a third time). If I due two short trips in 2-3 weeks, I dont empty the black; just add more chemical and about 4-5 gal. of water (to avoid evaporation), then dump. I used to use a wand...havent lately. the smell isn't horrible, just enough to tell you there's something wrong. I dont have a pet. I think it could be a vent pipe issue or perhaps the seal between the toilet and the floor. These cant be like home toilets with wax seals (or maybe they are) anyone pulled one to replace? what do you get when you unbolt and remove the toilet? 
I suppose I could snake the vent pipe too, to see if it were blocked.
thanks for the ideas.
matthew.


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Another question; are you putting water and chemical in the black tank when you store it? I have been leaving mine bone dry with the valves (grey and black) open. bad idea?
Matthew.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I leave a couple of flushes of water and tank chems when in storage.

There is a wax seal on the toilet but the connection between the down pipe and the tank I do not know how it is sealed.

Pull the vent cap off and check for paper wasps or mud dauber nest. A blocked vent can contribute to odors.


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

I had this problem. The toilet flange was not connected to the black water tank. It is really easy to pull the toilet off to check this. Two bolts and the thing poops (hehe) right off. Had to lift the black water tank a little to start the flange but after that no more problems. Seems gilligan was a little lazy that day.

Don't get me started on the smell...

Don't forget to replace the rubber seal on the toilet flange when reinstalling.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jzero said:


> I have been leaving mine bone dry with the valves (grey and black) open. bad idea?


Critters?

Or, do you leave the cap on?

Ed


----------

